# Poison for Coyotes (possibly rabid)



## bobclem (May 25, 2005)

Poison is definately not the answer. Your dog may not wander, but someone else's might and you would possibly kill an unintended target that is a member of someone's family! The best way to control coyotes is to hunt them at night. Check your state regulations and see if baiting them is allowed. Bait an area and get them coming in as you said and then ambush them one night with a few friends and your problem will be solved. Please do not use poison. Anti freeze kills an animal slowly and painfully and is never an alternative in my book. "Lead poisoning" is the only acceptable method for me!!


----------



## wmdbambibuster (Jul 17, 2009)

A Box Full Of lead out of my 30.06!:uzi: Damn Yotes!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

chicken bones and anti freeze ,it works real quick ,that's how some people get rid of the wild dogs running around here


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

yeap, seems like that's what everyone says. Obviously I wouldn't put it out if there was even a remote chance of anyone else's dog finding it. I'm in a special situation though where I know that no dogs will be back there. It's closed off and no dogs come or go. Either way, don't reckon I'm going to find any poison anyway since it sounds like people mis-used it and gave it a bad rep. I'll have to invest in another one of 'dem dere yote callers since mine burned with the house. Bought it when we had problems before but it wasn't nearly this bad.


----------



## deathdealer2 (Jul 9, 2009)

Contact game warden. He should know a government poacher.....I mean trapper. They can take care of it. Or go to Oklahoma Predator Hunters Assoc.com. Post your problem and I bet there is someone around Tulsa that would help. Even tell them you want to go along and pop you a couple.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

sounds like good hunting practice....set up the dog food set a stand really close and have a quiver full of arrows...once they come in let 'em fly....if i lived out thier i'd help ya out ! you can get $25-35 a yote hide around here.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Either shoot them or anti-freeze


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

If it is real bad...I would bait them if it is legal in your state...and have you and your wife both sit back with some #2 shot and a couple of 12ga's.


----------



## 190+ (Apr 8, 2006)

Get a bait going and when they come in kill them all. I know you love your dog just as I do but I would not poison them. Your dog could get to it. I know that you said there was no way. But if you let your dog out there is a way. SHOOT THE THINGS.:shade:


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

deathdealer2 said:


> Contact game warden. He should know a government poacher.....I mean trapper. They can take care of it. Or go to Oklahoma Predator Hunters Assoc.com. Post your problem and I bet there is someone around Tulsa that would help. Even tell them you want to go along and pop you a couple.


+1 This is the best way to go. The game warden can set traps or bring in a professional hunter. This way your butt is covered cause if the game warden gets wind of what your doing you will get ticketed. They're always looking for more sources of income as in writing tickets.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

You say you dog won't go back there. Well if it smells food it will. If you use any type of poison keep her inside until you're finished with it, then *CLEAN UP* the poisoned bait before you let her back out. 

Best bet is to set up a bait station and sit watch over it with a 12 gauge and or hunt them with decoys and calls.

You can also use leg hold traps and snares near bait


----------



## chaz2112 (May 9, 2008)

*no poison!*

just before bush left office he pardoned a guy from here in illinois that tried to poison coyotes and told people he was doing it. ended up killing a couple bald eagles. woops. autopsy showed poison and the feds came knocking. he went to prison. like i say, bush pardoned him because it was totally unintentional. lost job, guns, ect. poison very bad plan.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

xibowhunter said:


> chicken bones and anti freeze ,it works real quick ,that's how some people get rid of the wild dogs running around here


If I'm going to address a problem, I would do it in a much more responsible fashion that that :thumbs_do Far too great of a chance for collateral damage from that suggestion.


----------



## Heavishot (Jun 3, 2009)

Pile of dead chickens stuffed with dynamite! :bounce:


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds like you need a night vision scope on a assult rifle...and maybe a couple of claymores..


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Anti Freeze*

After seeing a dog die in agony who had "accidentally" gotten into anti freeze, I wouldn't subject that kind of horrible death on ANY living creature.
If you want to get rid of those Coyotes then shoot them. Don't use anti freeze that causes such pain and can also have unintended victims.
Jbird


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hire a professional trapper. they will clear out the area. or let some people go up and shoot yotes off your land.

im not a fan of setting out poison to kill animals. who knows how many animals you will kill in the process. yotes, squirrels, maybe other peoples dogs, raccoons ( not a bad thing)


i say just get a trapper


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anti Freeze works good but if there are any other dogs around wouldn't be a good thing. I am a licenced trapper and when someone has problems with skunks, raccoons, coytes people usually call the game warden and he calls me or one of the other licenced trappers in your area. Every state or county has at lease one licenced trapper. This is the best way to go then you won't have any problems with the law.


----------



## juststartin12 (Dec 6, 2007)

take some really small treble hook and make hamburger balls out of them. put them back in the woods where the coyotes will find them. bread soaked in anti-freeze will work too.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

trebel hooks? thats F'ed up man. just bait em and sit over the bait with a 243 or something.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

juststartin12 said:


> take some really small treble hook and make hamburger balls out of them. put them back in the woods where the coyotes will find them. bread soaked in anti-freeze will work too.


:thumbs_do I'm not a fan of coyotes myself, but this is inhumane. Just shoot them. I shoot every one of them that offers me a shot.


----------



## timbertiger (May 31, 2009)

Post an add on craigslist offering varmint hunters some coyote's............I'd be all over it if I didn't live all the way up in Northern Idaho! Now I get to go shoot a wolf though


----------



## RedWingsRox5 (Jun 10, 2009)

apache fly bait... put it in some meat and they'll be dead. Or if you know anyone from Iowa they have something called 2 step. 2 steps they're dead. If a neighbors dogs wonders and eats ur poison its they fault for letting their dog wonder onto your land.


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

ill set you up like how some of my friends and i do it, get you cheap tape player and get you a varmit animal in distress tape and put it it, u can make you own if u have any puppies or kittens , just get them whinin and record it. my friend caught a cottontail and made one from it cryin. get you and some friends to go out for an ambush and set the tape player up away from you ( key is away or else u will have them on you without u knowing, coming from esperience here lol) then have some way for light so u can see and when they come in and let them fly. as far as light we have a coupe of black or painted black 5 gal buckets with holes drilled in them and we put the light on the ground with the bucket over them. here im ms and louisianna it is legal to shoot yotes bc the are a nusiance animal. just check ur game and fish regs to make sure you are in the clear. no bait needed and no poison needed. if i could remeber the name of poison someone i know uses i would let u know, but it kills everthing that comes in contact with it, and everything hat comes into contact with it. its so powerful, they wont make it 50 yds away before dieing. its not antifeeze, its a type of herbicide/insecticide. but yeah, i wouldnt use it. hope this helps some. and oh yeah , the skins do gofor a nice penny around here too but u have to have a trappers license the sell the furs. used to do that and live trap and seel then to a fox pen when i was younger for summer side money.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

This whole thread should be sent to the trash can. 
If you post one here that you don't like a particular manner of hunting, you get labeled a PETA member, get chastised for giving the "anti's" ammunition, etc..
But it's okay to talk about anti-freeze, treble hooks, etc..
I love to hunt alot of different animals as much as anybody, but deer, coyote, grouse or whatever, they should be taken as cleanly and as ethically as possible.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

TailChaser said:


> Got a big problem now with these things. First a pack of 3 or 4 youngsters was coming out into a field and wouldn't run away from us (humans). My dog was about 5" from having one in her mouth, which is all good until you have 2 or 3 together and I'm not there.
> 
> About 5:00 this morning a pack goes crazy howling about 10' outside my bedroom window. I jump up and grab my gun, my wife and I both already know they have our dog outside and are going to find a bloody mess (a 2 yr old golden retriever that save my life in a house fire less than a year ago). She normally sleeps inside but we just got back from a trip and she was full of energy and wouldn't come in tonight.
> 
> ...


Me and a co worker have been known to shoot 20+ a day out at his horse ranch with the 223's. It doesnt take long to get them under control and do it humanely. This year we are doing it with bows now that I got him talked into buying one. He can call them to within 20yds consistantly even after the first shot, we got ran over a while back, they came in so fast they couldnt get stopped when they seen us, should have had my Glock :tongue:


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Live chicken in a small cage and steel leg traps set around the parameter. They will get wise after you catch the first one so you'll have to move it in different locations...


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas.

So, what's the best bait? Obviously I could make a pile of 3-4 deer carcasses after season. I might do that too but need a bait pile now. Will go buy another spotlight. Just cheap dog-food and maybe a chicken or two from wal-mart? Thanks.

My house is in the middle of a field, bout 25 acres, so I can turn on a light and shoot. Will have to go re-buy a spotlight. My buddy down the road has some machine guns I might have to borrow lol. I can't imagine getting more than 2 down before they run off.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

take a deer hide tie it to a tree, fur to the insde,they will be there for days chewing at it.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

another thing to think about is when you poison them you will have all those dead yotes laying around and what happens when a bear eats the yote. it will prolly get poisoned also. or some other animals that feed on flesh that ya dont want to kill that way.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol treble hooks....... I would just bait em to be honest. Poisons are to risky. At least when urshooting you know what you are killing unlike poisions


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks all for the help. Now hopefully my wife will be able to go for walks again soon without being scared to death that a pack will get her or the dog. There are several legal recommendations here I will take. Regards.

mods: I have my answer. Please delete if possible. Thank you very much.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Get you a call from this guy, www.predatorquest.com and call them suckers in and start putting the smack down on them...


----------

